# merckx mx leader - 55cm on ebay



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

shameless plug for my frame/fork/headset i'm selling.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Merckx-MX-Leade...=Road_Bikes&hash=item2c5abc6e53#ht_500wt_1156

Open to direct purchase as well.

Looks like Lance armstrongs merckx is on ebay as well
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lance-Armstrong...=Road_Bikes&hash=item2eb33a2baf#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

That is the holy grail of Merckx bikes IMO


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

unless you come across Eddys personal ride, I'd have to agree.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

awesome, too small for me


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

My size.

Unfortunately, too poor to buy it.


----------



## maxk (May 14, 2009)

look at the dent on the top tube,

it doesn't worth it...


----------

